# CPC-A, CBCS, CMAA Looking?



## ke42596

Hi I'm a CPC-A, CBCS, CMAA Looking for an entry level coding or medical records. In the Charlotte, NC area.

Kelly Kuehn
4017 Guardian Angel Ave.
Indian Trail, NC 28079
Ke42596k@windstream.net
704-893-0778

•	Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A)
•	Certified Billing and Coding Specialist(CBCS)
•	Certified Medical Administrative Assistant (CMAA)
•	Microsoft Office Specialist (MOS)
•	New Horizons Computer Learning Center (HIM)

         Profile:
•	Detail oriented and focused professionally trained in medical administrative support.
•	Successful track record of handling complicated assignments.
•	Dedicated to maintaining strict patient confidentiality.
•	Strong ability to multi-task in fast paced environment.
•	Knowledgeable with regards to coding guidelines and techniques. 

KEY ADMINISTRATION SKILLS
ICD-9		Medical Terminology		Medical Billing            CPT-4
HCPCS	Medical Insurance		Medisoft		MS Word
MS Excel	Online Claim Forms		Medical Records	Outlook


Education:  New Horizons Health Information  Management 	            2008-2009

Professional Experience: 
Window Dressers -  Administrative Assistant			2007-2010 
Maintained Inventory, company files, and insurance records via computer tracking system. Provided word processing, created weekly agendas and order supplies on-line. Greeted clients in a professional courteous manner.

J&L Design Company: Billing Coordinator				2005-2007
Accurately applied payments to customer's accounts. Researched and resolved incorrect payments and other issues with outstanding accounts. Filled in other areas of the office. (receptionist, file clerk, data entry). 

Lakeview Nursing Home: Receptionist, Records Clerk		2001-2005
Perform clerical duties and maintained an efficient and highly organized medical records department. Check medical records (in and out) though computer system. Assisted patients with administration and discharge. Data entry, answer multi phone lines.


----------

